

Don't call me an Entrepreneur - paulsilver
http://www.kernelmag.com/comment/opinion/3558/dont-call-me-an-entrepreneur/

======
dmgrow
I appreciate the sentiment. It seems like the most common title/description on
Twitter is something to the effect of "CEO and Co-founder of _________ "

Everyone wants to be considered an entrepreneur, CEO, or founder or something
these days....even if it's only their personal blog or a pet project.

